

How-to not log personally identifiable information - wyclif
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/11/how-to-not-log-personally-identifiable-information.html

======
iuguy
That's an interesting approach that provides a USP for the search field. All
the search companies I'm aware of use the personally identifiable data to sell
stuff, provide a tuned experience or some element of both.

------
gnosis
_"DuckDuckGo doesn't log personally identifiable information (PII). We simply
don't save it."_

I wish there was some way to verify that this was actually true.

Right now online privacy is stuck in the "trust us" era. Plenty of companies
have privacy policies, but (as far as I know) there's no way for their
customers to verify that the privacy policy is actually being adhered to.

On the other hand, there is plenty of evidence of companies being
untrustworthy, incompetent, or both when it comes to information they've
collected about their customers and users.

Hopefully, one day we can move in to the era of "trust, but verify."

